# Murray Identification



## schwinnman67 (Oct 4, 2020)

I picked up one of the Murray "Spaceliner" style bikes a couple months ago, but can't identify what it was.
The tank and rack are missing, but it has a bezel on the front edge of the front fender. The chainguard is chromed and it has the truss style front fork.
The seat is a solid color (red) Troxel saddle. I can't get at it to take pics, or would I post them.

I thought it might be an Astroflite, but seeing pics of a Solarflite and a Stratoflite.... Can anyone help ID this?


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 4, 2020)

schwinnman67 said:


> I picked up one of the Murray "Spaceliner" style bikes a couple months ago, but can't identify what it was.
> The tank and rack are missing, but it has a bezel on the front edge of the front fender. The chainguard is chromed and it has the truss style front fork.
> The seat is a solid color (red) Troxel saddle. I can't get at it to take pics, or would I post them.
> 
> I thought it might be an Astroflite, but seeing pics of a Solarflite and a Stratoflite.... Can anyone help i.d. this?



photos please


----------



## schwinnman67 (Oct 4, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> photos please




I can't get at it right now..


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 4, 2020)

When You do get to it , try looking at the info on this :  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-ultimate-sears-spaceliner-reference.35629/


----------



## schwinnman67 (Oct 18, 2020)

Just found this pic I took of it at the swap. It does have a chrome cahinguard.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 18, 2020)

What does it say on the chain guard? Any clues as to what it might be? Always nice to see the face of the chain guard.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Oct 18, 2020)

There is no lettering left on the chainguard.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 18, 2020)

Chain guards have distinct styles.  A lot of info can be derived from the sculpture of the guard.  The chain guards, racks, tanks, and decals were what set one Murray made bike apart from other Murrays.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Oct 18, 2020)

Can't get at the bike to get a pic, but saw this on a Hiawatha listed on Ebay. Mine is the same. I also have the hubcap on the sprocket.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 18, 2020)

To me , the rack shown on the ground next to your bike does not look to be a Murray rack .   I think you may have to get the complete serial no. on the bike.  Some of the serial numbers can be hidden behind axle washers , so may have to investigate .  I think the serial no. will solve the mystery .  These bikes can be very confusing when not complete.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Oct 18, 2020)

I was selling that rack, did not come with the bike.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 18, 2020)

schwinnman67 said:


> I was selling that rack, did not come with the bike.



OOPS...............i missed that in your original post ( The tank and rack are missing )    I guess I spent too much on the " Evelyn Wood Speed Reading Course "  !!


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 18, 2020)

Perusing images on Google of Murray "Space" bikes, I'm think that I've narrowed it down to a Murray Meteor Flite.  If I'm correct, the bike you pictured is missing its tank, rear rack, and front truss bars (the clamp for the truss bars is at the base of the head tube.) It's a bike that Murray of Ohio sold under it's own name. The biggest clues for me were the truss rod clamp and the decal on the fork.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Oct 18, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Perusing images on Google of Murray "Space" bikes, I'm think that I've narrowed it down to a Murray Meteor Flite.  If I'm correct, the bike you pictured is missing its tank, rear rack, and front truss bars (the clamp for the truss bars is at the base of the head tube.) It's a bike that Murray of Ohio sold under it's own name. The biggest clues for me were the truss rod clamp and the decal on the fork.View attachment 1286525



Don't think that's the right frame.... looks like a regular cantilever frame. Mine is the double cantilever (Spaceliner style) frame. From what I've seen it's either an
Astroflite, Solarflite or Stratoflite. just haven't seen catalog pics of all 3 to compare.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 18, 2020)

I also didn't pick up on your bike's chromed chain guard.  How about this one.  From a February post here on the CABE, from a guy looking for a chain guard decal for his 63 Murray Strato Flite


----------



## schwinnman67 (Oct 18, 2020)

That could be, mine must be a different year. The color listed in that ad is Red, mine is Black with a red Troxel seat...


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 18, 2020)

Probably right. I noticed that the truss bar mounts are different as well.


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 18, 2020)

It most likely could be a Murray Solar Flite, of course it could also be an Otasco Flying O Lancer, Murray badged bicycles for a lot of stores.

This was my 63' Lancer.


----------

